# Milhaud's Frenchman in New York



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Is there any recording of this work, apart from the LP that shows up when I search the title?

Best regards, Dr


----------



## mahlerii (Jan 20, 2013)

The only recording that this piece has had is the LP of Arthur Fiedler and the Boston Pops with Gershwin's An American In Paris. Milhaud was commissioned by RCA Victor to write this piece for performance and recording. The number of the disc is LSC-2702. I discovered this LP at my local public library and later found it at a used record store. According to one source which I cannot remember, this LP went out of print very quickly, but the recording of An American In Paris survived in other incarnations. The Lp has four excerpts from Milhaud's correspondence with RCA Victor and Arthur Fiedler. One comment is "I choosed all the peculiarities striking a foreigner in NY." The movements of the suite are New York with Fog on the Hudson River, The Cloisters, Horse and Carriage in Central Park, Times Square, Gardens on the Roof and Baseball in Yankee Stadium. I am listening to the recording as I write this, and it is pure Milhaud. It is brash, and bitonal. Most of it is rather loud. Part of this is the recording, which to be fair, is compromised by the infamous "Dynagroove" pressing. It still is very listenable, and I would hope there would be hope for a re-recording. This recording remastered would also suffice. It just does not have the melodiousness of the Gershwin, and I'm sure that many buyers of this LP were simply turned off by the piece. I only know a few Milhaud works, but all of the hallmarks of his style are there.


----------



## VanderBurg (Aug 18, 2013)

*A Frenchman in NY*



DrKilroy said:


> Is there any recording of this work, apart from the LP that shows up when I search the title?
> 
> Best regards, Dr


Yes I made a private Arthur Fiedler CD many years ago which includes Milhaud's Frenchman.
If you want a copy, just let me know.

Best regards, Theo van der Burg.


----------



## jel74 (Feb 2, 2015)

I am looking for a CD/mp3 of the Milhaud and am disappointed to only find an LP. Disappointed only in that I do not have an LP player or any space for one - there's just no room in my house! Please PM me.

Thank you!
jel74


----------



## Hodgsonite (Apr 16, 2015)

Mr Van Der Burg,
I am now looking for a copy of this piece and wondered whether you were still able to make copies as you did for DrKilroy two years ago?
Hodgsonite.


----------

